# bible study with my wife



## ReformedWretch (Jan 4, 2009)

As we do ours she has been asking me if I know of any books/work books that would sort of be a study guide (she says like home work) for the book we are in in the bible.

For example, we've just started Romans and she wants to know if there is a work book that covers each chapter in Romans asking questions to see if you've understood what you've read/studied.

Does anyone know of anything like that?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 4, 2009)

I, too, am looking forward to any help with this.


----------



## JM (Jan 4, 2009)

MacArthur has some inexpensive Bible studies in print.

I've ordered 1689 Confessions and study guides from Chapel Library: Mount Zion Bible Church: Main Page in the past, you could send them an email asking if they have a guide on Romans.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 4, 2009)

I am not sure if the PCA Christian Education and Publications has a book on Romans, but I have used their Biblical Foundations for Womanhood Bible Study Series for The Gospel of Matthew and Paul’s Letters to Maturing Churches (Eph., Phil., Col., 1 & 2 Thes.), and I really like the set up.

The study itself doesn't seem to be too women focused, but I guess there are parts. I think these guides would be best for a small group women's Bible study, which is how I'm familiar with them.

But the CE&P might have other similar Bible Studies.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 4, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I have used their Biblical Foundations for Womanhood Bible Study Series for The Gospel of Matthew and Paul’s Letters to Maturing Churches (Eph., Phil., Col., 1 & 2 Thes.), and I really like the set up.



That's what we're doing this year in one track of the women in my denomination.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I have used their Biblical Foundations for Womanhood Bible Study Series for The Gospel of Matthew and Paul’s Letters to Maturing Churches (Eph., Phil., Col., 1 & 2 Thes.), and I really like the set up.
> ...



We just finished with the Matthew study, and have moved on to the Letters. It's not from my church, but a neighboring church in our denomination whose Bible study I attend.

What does: "one track of the women in my denomination," mean?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 7, 2009)

he beholds said:


> What does: "one track of the women in my denomination," mean?



There are two books offered to women's groups in my denomination. One always studies a book (or more, in this case) of the Bible, while the other book/groups focus on topical issues. Each year a new pair is offered, and the '08-'09 book for the first group is _Paul's Letters to Maturing Churches_.

Sorry I wasn't clear before!


----------



## he beholds (Jan 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > What does: "one track of the women in my denomination," mean?
> ...



Oh! Are you using this one right now? If so, do you like it? I just started, but I do like it so far and expect to like it very much.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, we started using it in September. We skip the month of December, so we'll do the fourth chapter this month. The vocabulary is a little more than many women in the groups/denom are used to, so there's been some concern, but I think it's good to stretch and learn, regardless of age.


----------



## A5pointer (Jan 7, 2009)

Moo has a nice study guide for Romans, questions at the end of each chapter. I think Amazon has it.


----------

